# LifeSaver, la botella del futuro



## Don Barredora (May 22, 2010)

Michael Pritchard es ese tipo de personas que son ingeniosas por  naturaleza y, aunque este invento ya fue presentado hace un par de  meses, no podía dejar pasarlo por alto.



 LifeSaver, de *Michael  Pritchard*, es uno de los inventos que pueden tener más futuro  durante el Siglo XXI. Tendríamos hasta 6.000 litros de agua sana y  potable, a partir de cualquier tipo de agua, y gracias a un simple  filtro de presión que en instantes nos la recicla y nos la deja lista  para el consumo humano.
 Es un producto genial ante *desastres naturales, ahorrando  millones de euros en transporte del agua* hasta los lugares más  recónditos del mundo que se hayan visto afectados. Otra de sus ventajas  es que también posee un tamaño “extra grande” en formato de bidón con el  que se pueden reciclar hasta 25.000 litros de agua con él de forma  segura.
 Todo un gran invento, os dejo el vídeo de la *presentación en  TED* a continuación por que merece mucho la pena ver sus  explicaciones de qué le movió a hacerlo y cómo funciona la LifeSaver.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzdBCxZhKpQ


aca le pueden poner subtitulos: http://www.ted.com/talks/view/id/613




Fuente: http://www.lifesaversystems.com/index.html




Bien... Que opinan??


----------



## lubeck (May 22, 2010)

Con todo el respeto que me merecen.... pero me enferma las persona que hacen negocio con las necesidades(desgracias) de otros, caso como Telerisa, TV Hueca y sus famosas fundaciones... jejeje... de risa....
(fundación = Evasión de impuestos)

Quisiera ver que fuera  gratuita la producción,,,,,  seria mas practico donarles plantas tratadoras de agua a cada comunidad afectada para toda la vida.... claro con su resptectivo mantenimiento,,,,

pero bien el invento esta ingenioso....

Saludos,,,,


----------



## Danielruizs (May 23, 2010)

Ok, pongámonos en perspectiva, tú crees que 1/2 centavo de dólar por día por tres años es hacerse millonario, cuando halamos de una familia de 4 personas, eso quiere decir que cada individuo paga la 1/8 parte de 1 centavo de dólar, tú crees que eso es jugar con la necesidad, más bien es un salvador amigo. Saquemos cuentas, son 5.47 dólares por los tres años para el grupo familiar, entre 4 son 1.34 dólares por persona cada tres años, amigo por favor, todo tiene un costo, pero para mí esto es una salida muy viable al problema de los desastres, es mi opinión.


----------



## pablofunes90 (May 23, 2010)

como todo filtro debe tener una determinada vida util no? no pensemos que esto va a "reciclar" agua para siempre...
solamente me preocupa ese aspecto.. lo demás es muy bueno


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

> Ok, pongámonos en perspectiva, tú crees que 1/2 centavo de dólar por día por tres años es hacerse millonario, cuando halamos de una familia de 4 personas, eso quiere decir que cada individuo paga la 1/8 parte de 1 centavo de dólar, tú crees que eso es jugar con la necesidad, más bien es un salvador amigo. Saquemos cuentas, son 5.47 dólares por los tres años para el grupo familiar, entre 4 son 1.34 dólares por persona cada tres años, amigo por favor, todo tiene un costo, pero para mí esto es una salida muy viable al problema de los desastres, es mi opinión.



hola DanielRuizs

 Tienes mucha razon... y es tan solo mi punto de vista personal...
pero si fuera de esa manera yo estaría totalmente de acuerdo contigo, claro que todo tiene un costo, el problema es que en la realidad no sucede así.....

 Nosotros mucho antes de un desastre natural ya estamos pagando con impuestos la donación, después se hace una colecta para apoyar a los damnificados, después el productor encarece su producto por que hay una demanda, después no llega la ayuda y por obra de el espíritu santo empieza a comercializarse en países que no lo necesitan, después para que los damnificados tengan acceso a el tiene que dar una cuota "Voluntaria", después no sirven para nada y se tapan en menos de lo que prometieron porque es manufactura china y siguen tomando agua sucia.... 

todo esto sin considerar lo millones de dolares de impuestos que las grandes empresas evaden con las donaciones...

no crees que pasa eso?

a mi me consta.... en el desastre del 85 en la Cd. Mexico al ultimo hasta los alambres retorcidos de los edificios fue un nogociaso.... por no contarte todas la porquerías que sucedieron....  peores que el desastre en si....

mejor que no se cuelguen de los damnificados para enriquecerse y lo promuevan como cualquier otro producto....


Les sera negocio??? o por que lo estaran haciendo de esa manera????

ese es mi punto de vista...

e insisto el invento esta genial.....  y puede ser muy economico.....

y claro que no voy a cambiar las cosas como son.... pero pongo mi granito de arena para que no se mofen de los desdichados....

Ojala y de todo corazón tengas tu la razón y yo este equivocado..... pero deje de creer en los reyes magos hace mucho tiempo....

saludos....


----------



## Eduardo (May 23, 2010)

Don Barredora dijo:


> ...LifeSaver, de *Michael  Pritchard*, es uno de los inventos que pueden tener más futuro  durante el Siglo XXI.


Eso un filtro de ósmosis inversa. Los hay industriales  , militares y domésticos.

La "invención" de Pritchard es hacer un conjunto de plástico que reúna filtro+recipiente+bomba que no necesite electricidad.
De esta manera, ante una situación de desastre:
- Se podrá potabilizar el agua sin necesidad de electricidad.
- Tendremos unos bíceps envidiables sin necesidad de gimnasio.
- Llenando la botella con esa transpiración no habrá necesidad de agua.


----------



## Lord Chango (May 23, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> como todo filtro debe tener una determinada vida util no? no pensemos que esto va a "reciclar" agua para siempre...
> solamente me preocupa ese aspecto.. lo demás es muy bueno


 
Creo que la vida util es a lo que se refiere con que se pueden obtener 6000 lts con la botella chica y 25000 lts con la botella grande.

Creo que es muy buen invento, y con respecto a hacerse rico, habría que ver que "ganancia" tiene su inventor con esto, porque si lo vende casi "al costo", no sería reprochable... No creo que este señor tenga tanto dinero como para fabricarlos y regalarlos...


----------



## Fortivo (May 23, 2010)

Lord Chango dijo:


> Creo que la vida util es a lo que se refiere con que se pueden obtener 6000 lts con la botella chica y 25000 lts con la botella grande.
> 
> Creo que es muy buen invento, y con respecto a hacerse rico, habría que ver que "ganancia" tiene su inventor con esto, porque si lo vende casi "al costo", no sería reprochable... No creo que este señor tenga tanto dinero como para fabricarlos y regalarlos...



La publicidad amigo la publicidad  en funcion de la publicidad y demas , depende que estado le comprara a ted los bidones que agan falta.

es cuestion de tiempo, y por cierto buen invento.

saludos.


----------



## lubeck (May 23, 2010)

ya me confundi.... que no se supone que es propiedad de le GE.....

o que tiene que ver la GE en el video?

 porque yo no hablo de que se van a ser millonarios ya  son billonarios.... sino que se van a enriquecer mas todavia.... 

lo que no me parece mal.... lo que no me parece es la forma de promoverlo...
o ya estoy hablando puras pavadas.... jejeje...

saludos....


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2010)

voy a escribir un rato (para variar) 
primero que nada no conozco a ese tipo ,no se si es vedad que funciona eso o no y no se si quiere hacer fortuna o que , ni si la tiene , solo pongo lo que me da para pensar.  


1 -- TEMA TECNICO 
que no comprendo para nada,
1---1  como puese ser que si yo utilizo un filtro que tiene agujeritos de nanometros para atrapar bacterias ESTE NO SE TAPE a la primer pasada de agua roñosa con particulas de mucho mayor tamaño ????
yo tapo al rejilla de el lavamanos con pelusas , pelos y demas y eso que tiene agujeros de milimetros con unas decenas de agua que hago circular.

1---2  y esas bacterias como dice ahi , generadoras de enfermedades...donde quedan ??? 
por que si quedan en el filtro una y otra vez estare contaminando el agua nueva ??
y luego , donde tiro ese filtro que esta lleno de germenes , se lo vendo a un terrorista ??? 
no deberian , si se supone que hay contaminacion bacteriologica usarse filtros que maten a esos virus ???
1--3 para gente como yo, que escribo lo que estoy escribiendo y muestra mi forma de pensar, por que no pone este señor que su aparato que vende o quiere vender en la CEE y/o EEUU tiene todos lso sellos y fue verificado en laboratoriso reconocidos, si hace eso no tiene que hacer estas conferenicas que me parecen tan "dudosas" y son clasicas en los chantas de ventas piramidales y iglesia de Dios de los brasileros chantas.


en fin, es lo primero que me sale y no comprendo como con una paja de 4 o 5 golpes filtras asi el agua.

2--- LA PARTE HUMANA
este es un ejemplo de MILES , veo en un video a un tipo arreglado que dice que .......... y te quiere vender su producto, y esta LLENO de gente que te quiere vender cosas para adelgazar, para sanarte, para ver a Dios, para que se te pare todo el dia, como enganchar minas, como vivir mas, como hacerte millonario.
en fin.
hasta si lo pienso un poco deberian a estos estafadores meterlos presos , pero bastante.
por que lo terrible que pasa es lo que nos termina pasando :

no distinguimos a uno de otro.

mañana viene uno de uds. QUE DE VERDAD ESTUVO MESES DESARROLLANDO y no le creen , o uno mas vivo les roba su investigacion.

en fin, es un claro ejemplo de el mundo en que vivimos, en el cual un chanta con $$ puede tener hasta un canal de TV y asi la gent ese vuelve desconfiada , donde existe esa neblina que no permite ver la realidad.
yo NO SE si es verdad o no eso, si se supone que es verdad , es simple, estoy seguro que conseguira una licitacion para cualquier ejercito de cualquier pais, y con esas `primeras ventas se asegurara el respaldo para vender al publico .
me refiero a que el ejercito de EEUU si eso es innovador y no miente en lo que a resultados se refiere se lo comparara.


LUEGO EN LO QUE SE REFIERE A  LAS GANANCIAS.
entiendo lubeck tu pesar en general.
es, como dijiste un problemilla de el ser humano, es rapiñero, aprovechador, vivo , tramposo .
pero si una persona investiga y desarrollla algo ME PARECE BUENISIMO QUE GANE, que se haga rico.
la ecuancion es sencilla:
si nadie se molesta en inventar una solucion = NO HAY SOLUCION 
no hay solucion ni a 0,1 centavo ni a 100 dolares.
no la hay .

ahora si alguien se preocupo en encontrar una solucion me parece justo, correcto, incentivador e inteligente que el resto de la gente agradezca y retribuya .

VIVOS:
?? 
quien es el vivo????
el que quiere ganar dinero por su trabajo ??
o el que quiere el fruto de el trabajo de otros GRATIS ?????

el asunto es primero que nada RECONOCER A TU ENEMIGO.
cuando en un pais hay un desastre natural o no tan natural es el estado el que debe ocuparse, para eso recauda impuestos..........los politicos son unos HDP que no usan unos pocos millones para ayuda ante una tragedia y luego tiran miles de millones en canjes, deudas, inversiones, fondos y "sus negocios" .
si una persona realmente encuentra una solucion, desarrolla algo innovador en cualquier tema que sea masivo deberia obtener ayuda economica de los paises, es mas , deberian los paises estar organizados para esto.
pero no , al final ...resulta que el pobre tipo que se puso a desarrrollar algo y pretende ganar algo por eso es un chanta ??
es el mundo de el revez ?????

APUNTEMOS !!!!!!!!! 
antes de abrir fuego


----------



## lubeck (May 24, 2010)

Hola fer

 Estoy al 99% de acuerdo contigo... lo mismo pienso yo y amplias de mejor manera de como podría ser en realidad viendolo objetivamente....

 El 1% en lo que no estoy de acuerdo es que se crea que pienso que esta mal que se enriquezcan con el invento, claro que no, es totalmente justo que si alguien hace algo innovador se le retribuya su esfuerzo.....

ya quisiera yo tener una idea y hacerme miillonario aunque sea en moneda nacional y no USD jeje...

un ejemplo bien claro es Bill gates tuvo una idea de como comercializar algo y se hizo el hombre mas rico del mundo, se lo aplaudo , pero el no anda promoviendo sus productos basándose en las desgracias de los demás o no hasta donde se.... eso... eso es lo que me enferma de este comercial.....
uno no se enriquece con un invento.... se enriquece con la forma de comercializarlo....

 y otra cosa... se me había escapado  que parece comercial de esos que pasan a media noche vendiendo productos chatarra excelentemente realizado.... pero no creo.... si es de la GE...



> cuando en un pais hay un desastre natural o no tan natural es el estado el que debe ocuparse, para eso recauda impuestos.....



en este punto quisiera agregar que no confundamos que el dinero que tienen es de ellos... es NUESTRO dinero...ellos tan solo deberian canalizar esos recursos para ayudar a quienes mas lo necesitan.... y si son unos HDSPM....
generalmente confundimos que ellos son los papas de nosotros y nos tienen que alimentar o ayudar.... Nooooooooo.....
si exigimos que se aprovechen bien esos recursos....  los centavos que donamos en las fundaciones no son necesarias y de todos modos nosotros somos las buenas personas que ayudamos a esas gentes no el gobierno.....
las personas que donan con toda y su buena voluntad son las responsables de que esos recursos sean  desviados y fomentan la corrupcion.... como dije... todavia no esta el desastre y ya esta pagado....


tambien si me encuentro esa cosa y es esta a mi alcance claro que la compraría si me ahorra unos pesos... o para salir de camping....  muy util para ese fin...

En resumen yo creo que si se ahorra todo ese dinero en publicidad que terminamos pagando nosotros... y se aprovechan bien los recursos monetarios.... sin fugas... y sin botellitas de agua...

 facilmente se pone una planta tratadora de agua en las cercanias del desastre... en menos de lo que canta un gallo....y con un impacto económico de menor coste.... pero eso como no es negocio para muchos nunca va a pasar... ni siquiera... pensarían en la forma de hacerlo....

Saludos....


----------



## antiworldx (May 24, 2010)

Cuestiones sociales, cuestiones politicas, cuestiones de basura... 
Creo yo, que antes de hablar de las repercuciones, es saber si en verdad este producto funciona. Lo que sigue es basura del comportamiento humano que en verdad no me interesa si aun tengo dudas sobre el funcionamiento del dispositivo en cuestion.

Perfectamente explicado lo de las bacterias. Quedo conforme con la explicacion y conozco filtros con esas características. Pero las bacterias y virus no es lo unico que daña un cuerpo vivo.

dice el "ted", que si hay un rio cerca, ya estuvo. Agarramos, metemos, bombeamos, filtramos y bebemos. Simple, adios bacterias y virus, no hay mas. 
Pero, el gran pero, habla en una zona de desastre, donde el agua no solo lleva bacterias en el agua, existen otros muchos agentes no vivos que abundan en un agua estancada.
Piensen lo que puede levantar el agua en una ciudad, voy a nombrar algunas cosas.
"el aceite que tira tu auto, el insecticida que rociaste en la mañana, los orines del chucho, los metales oxidandose..."
Esas paticulas no tienen 20nm. Son moleculas. Entonces pueden pasar por el filtro. Entonces mi pregunta es, ¿como esta combatiendo esos agentes? No hablo nada al respecto. 
Para filtrar agua del rio, del charco del campo, no dudo que funcione, pero en una zona de desastre donde todos los toxicos que existen en la ciudad estan nadando placidamente por el agua... de ninguna manera confiaria en el filtro.
Por que mi duda? porque de manera indirecta dijo que no desaliniza el agua, es decir, no puede filtrar tampoco metales pesados y demas toxinas.

y ustedes... ¿que opinan?

Cuestiones sociales, cuestiones politicas, cuestiones de basura... 
Creo yo, que antes de hablar de las repercuciones, es saber si en verdad este producto funciona. Lo que sigue es basura del comportamiento humano que en verdad no me interesa si aun tengo dudas sobre el funcionamiento del dispositivo en cuestion.

Perfectamente explicado lo de las bacterias. Quedo conforme con la explicacion y conozco filtros con esas características. Pero las bacterias y virus no es lo unico que daña un cuerpo vivo.

dice el "ted", que si hay un rio cerca, ya estuvo. Agarramos, metemos, bombeamos, filtramos y bebemos. Simple, adios bacterias y virus, no hay mas. 
Pero, el gran pero, habla en una zona de desastre, donde el agua no solo lleva bacterias en el agua, existen otros muchos agentes no vivos que abundan en un agua estancada.
Piensen lo que puede levantar el agua en una ciudad, voy a nombrar algunas cosas.
"el aceite que tira tu auto, el insecticida que rociaste en la mañana, los orines del chucho, los metales oxidandose..."
Esas paticulas no tienen 20nm. Son moleculas. Entonces pueden pasar por el filtro. Entonces mi pregunta es, ¿como esta combatiendo esos agentes? No hablo nada al respecto. 
Para filtrar agua del rio, del charco del campo, no dudo que funcione, pero en una zona de desastre donde todos los toxicos que existen en la ciudad estan nadando placidamente por el agua... de ninguna manera confiaria en el filtro.
Por que mi duda? porque de manera indirecta dijo que no desaliniza el agua, es decir, no puede filtrar tampoco metales pesados y demas toxinas.

y ustedes... ¿que opinan?


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2010)

lubeck estoy de acuerdo con tigo.,
fijate que deje sin opinar acerca de si considero eso cierto o un engaño.

y tu sentir, me di cuenta, te lo comprendi , es como dices.
suena a ..........chanta diria.....pero ...y si no lo es ?? si de verdad tiene buenas intenciones ?
es como dije, en este mar de chantas uno no sabe quien es quien.

lo que no haria es hacer esas conferencias, si el tipo dicen que tiene $$ ,. por lo visto YA LAS FABRICA asi que solo tiene que consegur los sellos de la CE , IRAM y demas organismos de control y listo, no es necesario que ande haciendo conferencias (como ya dije) como si fuese un vendedor de shampoo berreta o de un tonico para el pelo y la impotencia.

huele raro........habra que pasarlo por el filtro ?????
a el o a toda la humanidad ?????

es ...........como siempre digo:
si el tipo ese  hace algo innovador, que es buenisimo , pipi-cucu ... cuanto creen que tardara en ser conocido, es mas .........en que ls chinos inunden el mercado con copias , ...chinos y otros.

por eso.
yo, prefiero villavicencio


----------



## rafaelcarrizo (May 24, 2010)

tienen toda la razon pero ahy que ver tambien como viene la mano,capaz que el tipo en lo unico que pienza es en hacer plata como tambien puede estar pensando en hacer bien a la gente,vaya a saber alguno si este invento dentro de un par de años no lo perfecciona otra persona(no todo es imposible en la vida) quien iva a decir que algun dia todos los cientificos se juntaran para hacer la maquina de dios (nadie lo iva a pensar)
Igual en parte tienen razon si este flaco hizo algo asi,¿no abra pensado en lo que dicen ustedes???


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2010)

a mi parecer parece un filtro relativamente  seguro ,tiene carbón activado,
no es por osmosis inversa el filtrado,
personal mente mi opinión es que ay muchos mejores filtros para potabilizar agua,prefiero uno que el primer filtrado sea biológico,el segundo por membrana (omosis ),luego carbon activado y por las dudas una exposición  de rayos UV
pero como este lifesaver un filtro de emergencias esta bien 
pd:
El carbón activado reduce ,no los eliminas a todos los
residuos químicos, 
inc: plaguicidas endocrinos 
residuos médicos y 
metales pesados 
pd2
 que gane un poco de dinero no me parece mal,el diseño,los materiales,el costo de producción,todo cuesta dinero,(alguien tiene que pagar todo eso), no me asombro nada aparte de que sea un filtro para llevar en la mochila de campaña


----------



## fernandob (May 24, 2010)

una vez en algun lado vi un cartel que ofrecia entra otros productos para el acampista :
"agua deshidratada"


solo agregue agua y ........buala !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 24, 2010)

yo vi un cartel que decia 

''corto pasto a domicilo ''


----------



## lubeck (May 25, 2010)

> productos para el acampista :
> "agua deshidratada"
> 
> 
> solo agregue agua y ........buala !!!!!!!!!!!!



con cuantos gramos se hace un litro???? 
cual es su rendimiento??? 



> ''corto pasto a domicilo ''



y si yo lo llevo me hacen un descuento??? 

---------------------------------------------------------------

 dandole  un giro de 180° al punto de vista...

 una cosa que tienen lo gringos es que se están haciendo vulnerables a las enfermedades por tanto cuidado....

 yo creo que es mas sano crear anticuerpos naturalmente que tratar de eliminar bacterias no?

 De una manera mas chusca de decirlo es que algunos organismo son los que deberían preocuparse de no ser ingeridos por el cuerpo humano, no al revez... hay personas que trabajan en los rellenos sanitarios y quien haya tenido la oportunidad de conocer alguno y ver las condiciones en las que viven,  se darán cuenta que si *no* toman agua contaminada se mueren.... de una intoxicacion....

así es que si una persona ha tomado agua por muchos años.... de la misma fuente.... el darles agua milimetricamente pura... no creo que sea la salvación total....

otra manera de decirlo es que si las personas han sobrevivido por mas de unos cuantos miles o millones de años sin el agua purificada el tomar unos cuantos litros purificados no va a ser un cambio...

 por otro lado me estoy imaginando que ahorita me quedo aislado  y nada mas tengo el agua del sanitario... y quizás el agua contaminada de un equis rió que pasa cerca de mi casa, y se perfectamente que esta contaminado con evola o malaria....

 mis planes serian.....

Plan A

 si no me llega una botella que purifique o que contenga agua purificada me la tomo aunque me muera... de cualquier forma me he de morir no?

Plan B
 si viene un tonto camión con una botella que me va a purificar el agua... les ayudo a bajarlos y me subo en el camion... si no quepo por que son muchas las personas... mejor me aguanto las ganas del agua porque se que van a regresar por mi y no corro ningún riesgo .... si no regresan me vuelvo al plan A.... asi es que con botella o sin botella no hay diferencia....

me sigue gustando nada mas para ir presumiendo en el camping.... jejejeje.

o como lo ven desde ese lado?


----------



## antiworldx (May 25, 2010)

Mi solucion? leña, una olla expres y una manguera sumergida en agua menos los extremos.
Tengo mi propio destilador y funcionara hasta que se me acabe la leña. Ahi no requiero ni carbon activado, ni filtros ni nada, y hasta puedo desalinizar agua de mar.
Quieren otro invento realmente funcional???
Un destilador solar. Parecen casas de campaña pero de acrilico, con un deposito de agua en el medio. Mismo principio de mi idea anterior, pero en vez de leña, usa el sol y tiene las mismas prestaciones.
Es barato de hacer y ya se usa en colonias donde el agua potable es escasa, hay bastante investigacion al respecto, pero muchisima desinformacion.


----------



## lubeck (May 25, 2010)

Asi es  Anti...
mi postura final....
definitivamente creo que hay muchas mejores soluciones para purificar el agua(emergencia o no) con un costo menor, sin negar que es una gran idea....
saludos....


----------



## antiworldx (May 25, 2010)

complemento tu comentario, que no es la mejor solucion, pero sin duda es mas practica que el destilador.


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2010)

lubeck, una vez un amigo que tuvo un problema con un hijo se quejaba:
esta gente que vive en las villas, que tienen un monton de hijos y no les pasa nada.

pero esa es una vision superficial, de lejos.
vos ves a los chicos que VES , pero no ves a los que no estan, a los que mueren por una tasa de mortalidad mucho mayor que la de la gente que SI TIENE buenas condiciones sanitarias.

hacer llegar........................AGUA a las zonas necesitadas , no deberia ser mas que una cuestion de ................voluntad.

no estamso hablando de hacer llegar gas, o mercedez benz , o CDs , o PCs portatiles, ni de hacer edificios recaros o de una isla artificial , ni de ir a la luna (todas cosas que SI HICIMOS) .
pero la realidad es que hacer llegar agua a gente pobre que esta necesitada NO ES NINGUN NEGOCIO.
los pobres no pagan.

todo se reduce siempre  a lo mismo si escarbamos lo suficiente.
cuantos HERCULES tienen estacionados AL PEDO los paises cercanos, incluso el mismo pais de la tragedia en cuestion ???
cuanto combustible usan en mover a lso HERCULES  u otro avion solo para pruebas, practicas , o mover armas o pelotudeces ???
y no lo usan en mover a la gente o recursos .

en esos paises donde por ejemplo , si, vamso  a dar un ejemplo:
eeuu hace un tiempo invadio unos paises que , si , estaban como la mona, esos que decia que tenia armas de destruccion...... y luego decia que "los iba a reconstruir" .
les roba, robo y robara y dice que invierte miles de millones en "reconstruirlo" .
y ???
anda ahora y mira.
las pocas vecs que leo algo "reconstruir " es:
mandan centrales de telefonia celular ya obsoletas en su pais y arman redes coon ellas para cobrarsela a los nativos.
construyen bases para su gente .
escuelas??? nopi
industrias??..nopi
viviendas para la gente construidas por la gente ......nopi.

algun sistema para hacer llegar agua a los nativos .....npop.

en fin , lo de el agua es RIDICULO.

tan didiculo como hablar de la contaminacion y de que el agua "se agota" 
y luego vamos a mirar el riachuelo y vemso que las cloacas van a el lugar donde tomamos el agua para potabilizar.

cuesta tanto sacar la verdad, comprendernos.
a mi me cuesta un monton comprender a mi propia raza.


----------



## lubeck (May 25, 2010)

pues si fer.... 

pero el como hacerle esta bien difícil....

todo nos lleva a que cada quien se las apañe como pueda... suena bien cruel pero es la realidad... 

digo en mi experiencia....

pago impuestos... directa e indirectamente.... que hace el estado nada....
donar dinero para que otro con la mano en la cintura se quede con él... definitivamente no es lo mio....

lo que mas se acerca a una ayuda es donaciones en especie.... y eso... estuve en las explosiones de las tuberías de gas en guadalajara, muy cerca del siniestro.... y con lo que vi... no me quedaron ganas de mandar ni un vaso de agua... toneladas de ayuda en ropa.... que no se usaron... comida tirada a la basura.... y seguramente debieron de haber mandado cosas muy buenas que nunca llegaron.... entonces de que va.....

la única ayuda para mi real es ir por algún damnificado e invitarlo a mi casa... y apoyarlo.... o ir yo y entregar las cosas mano a mano.... y ver que sean aprovechadas....

porque ahí esta otro rollo que las cosas nada mas se entregan a quienes estén frente a las cámaras... si no están ya se jodieron....

en fin tanta porquería... que lo mejor es decir........ que los bendiga dios y que me libre de estar en una situación así....

y claro que si hay quienes son ayudados pero generalmente es una minoria...

definitivamente los únicos que pueden cambiar este curso es el estado con nuestro dinero... pero como obligarlos... si cambiamos a unos y entran otro iguales o peores.... en fin es como encontrar la punta de un circulo...

hablo únicamente de lo que me consta si ya han cambiado las cosas... entonces reconsiderare me pensar....

saludos...


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2010)

saben tenia un desalinizador,potabilizador ingles que funciona con 24 volt tenia un dinamotor (creo que asi se llama )lo desarme y me quede con ese motor le pones 24 volt y saca 110 volt el resto lo tire ,aunque era muy ineficiente hoy me arrepiento ,pues lo hubiera donado 
no aporte mi grano de arena 
la marca era united water softeners ltd.
creo que en algunos lugares de la india todavia  tienen funcionando cientos de esas pequeñas plantas potabilizadora 
saludos


----------



## lubeck (May 25, 2010)

Eso de la desalinzacion o como se escriba si se me hace bastante interesante, porque no se puede hacer a gran escala?....

por otro lado, aqui en mi bendito país existe un modelo que quizás suceda en muchos otros países, y si se juntaran todo ese dinero creen que deberia haber un problema con las insuficiencias de la poblacion, en cuanto desastres se refiere....

lean y juzguen....
http://hazmeelchingadofavor.com/index.php/2007/11/07/esto-solo-pasa-en-mexico/

se habla de 1,237,000 pesos... cerca de 100,000.00UDS DIARIOS una sola empresa por donaciones...
 son 36,500,000USD al año, que suceda cada cuatro años un desastre  son 146,000,000.00USD cuantas plantas potabilizadoras se podrían pagar con eso?

es o no un negocio disfrazado....
Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 25, 2010)

el ejercito argentino mueve 6 plantas potiblizadoras de agua al rededor del mundo en donde sucedan los desastre y es mas economico que cada pais construya algunas plantas moviles y no se ase
,,porque?,,,,,,,,es,,,,,,,que,,,,,,se,,,,,,roban,,,,todo por eso lubeck,se lo roban ,por eso tenemos politicos y militares  ricos


----------



## lubeck (May 25, 2010)

jejeje... ya hasta me duele la cabeza.... bien dije desde el principio *eso me enferma*.... y no lo puedo evitar.....
espero que cuando me compre mi botella por lo menos me de un momento de alegria.....

jejeje...
saludos....


----------



## fernandob (May 25, 2010)

lubeck dijo:


> Eso de la desalinzacion o como se escriba si se me hace bastante interesante, porque no se puede hacer a gran escala?....
> 
> por otro lado, aqui en mi bendito país existe un modelo que quizás suceda en muchos otros países, y si se juntaran todo ese dinero creen que deberia haber un problema con las insuficiencias de la poblacion, en cuanto desastres se refiere....
> 
> ...



hola lubeck, si bien estoy mas que de acuerdo en general contigo, en lo que sentis y el por que  y como dije en este tema no es cosa de señalar a uno u  a otro con el dedo, el problema de tantos sinverguienzas es que uno YA NO SABE EN QUIEN CONFIAR, SE PIERDE LA CONFIANZA, no se cuida, no se respeta la honradez, no se prohibe ni se condena el engaño ...........y por eso estamso asi.

lubeck, leiste la parte inicial de el enlace que vos mismo pusiste.
pero lee un poco mas adelante lo que pusieron 
Mira lo que te encontre:
Procedimiento para solicitar la emisión de un Recibo Deducible de  Impuestos correspondiente a los donativos del Programa Redondeo para la  Educación.
Queremos informar que las cadenas participantes en el Redondeo 2007  aportan a este programa el mecanismo para recaudar fondos a través de  los donativos de sus clientes y no pueden emitir Recibos  de Donativos  Deducibles de  Impuestos, en virtud de que sus aportaciones son  depositadas directamente a la Asociación Civil denominada UNIÓN DE  EMPRESARIOS PARA LA TECNOLOGÍA EN LA EDUCACIÓN (UNETE), que se encarga  de invertir ese dinero para equipar escuelas públicas con computadoras e  Internet en toda la República Mexicana.
Una vez que las tiendas participantes en el Redondeo depositan las  aportaciones realizadas por sus clientes, UNETE emite el Recibo de  Donativo Deducible de Impuesto, a nombre de PÚBLICO EN GENERAL, por lo  que ninguna Cadena de Tiendas de Autoservicio y Departamentales, Persona  Moral o Física puede hacerlo deducible.
Sin embargo, UNETE está en la mejor disposición de emitir a los  clientes interesados los Recibos Deducibles de Impuestos que  correspondan a las aportaciones del Programa de Redondeo a favor de la  Educación, llevando a cabo el siguiente procedimiento:
1. Solicitar el recibo deducible de uno o varios tickets redondeados  directamente a UNETE, antes del 30 de abril del 2007, via fax o mail,  con atención a Programa Redondeo 2007.
Se deberá incluir:
Nombre completo:
Dirección fiscal:
Teléfono:
Mail:
2. Anexar los siguientes documentos a la solicitud:
Personas físicas: RFC,  IFE, Comprobante de domicilio, Ticket(s)  redondeado(s) en las tiendas participantes con fecha entre enero 1 y  marzo 31 del 2007.
Personas morales: Factura, RFC, Ticket(s) redondeado(s) en las tiendas  participantes con fecha entre enero 1 y marzo 31 del 2007.
3. Se les enviará confirmación de la recepción de los documentos y se  les indicará la fecha en la que podrán pasar a recoger su recibo a las  oficinas de UNETE, en los cinco días hábiles, posteriores al envío de la  información correspondiente.
La dirección de UNETE es:
Leibnitz 11 – 401
Col. Anzures
México, D.F.
C.P. 11590
Tel. 5250-8999
Fax: 5250-8999 ext. 1135
email: redondeo@uneteya.org
* En caso de requerir que se les envíe el recibo a su domicilio,  deberán hacer previo pago del importe de mensajería.  
Y recuerden, los centavos que donan se transforman en oportunidades  de desarrollo para miles de niños mexicanos.
¡¡Gracias por seguir diciendo que sí al Redondeo!!
Entonces, ya termino la campaña o que pedo? se puede seguir  redondeando y declarar para el 2008?


es como te digo........la gente se acostumbra a desconfiar y uno ya no sabe en que pensar, aca mismo en Argentina tambien salio ese texto, que las tiendan engañan con las donaciones.....¿ verdad ...mentira??
la web es terreno fertil para que cualquiera diga lo que quiera, pero lo importante no es lo de las tiendas.
lo importante es que se pierde la confianza, que la honestidad no vale por que se confunde con la mentira.
eso mismo pasa en nuestros TRABAJOS.
no importa,no importa ser honesto, ni trabajar bien,igual alguno , solo por que esta al pedo, o  por que no tiene ganas de investigar aparece Y DIFAMA.
y listo.
en las canales de TV tambien pasa, por una nota te acusan, aunque luego no sea cierto y el daño ya se hizo.


asi nos jodemos todos, fijate, en otro tema que lei recien aca, uno publicaba un ampli. de la pagina de otro tipo , sin respetar sus derechos y de nuevo, : que es libre, que ya estaba por ahi, que el tipo se hace rico con ese ampli cabezon: ) ...........todas son excusas para justificarse.

si yo escribo algo en la web NADIE ME LO DEBE DISCUTIR.
si yo pienso algo lo pongo en la web, y para darle mas peso digo que alguien lo hace o alguien tiene la culpa.
si filmo algo que afecta a otros lo cuelgo y me divierto (mientras humillo a el otro).

en fin............la web ???
si, es bastante libre.
libertad para nosotros........la sabemos manejar ????
anda a saber como terminara esto.

yo solo se que los vivos, los inescrupulosos, lso sinverguenzas, se adaptan y adaptan las cosas siempre mucho mas rapido que la gente honesta.


----------



## lubeck (May 26, 2010)

En realidad ese es el dilema... Confiar o no Confiar

 y cada quien toma una postura..... muy respetable... por lo general yo nunca trato de convencer a nadie que cambie su forma de parecer, pero si expongo mi pensamientos, como escucho los de los demás para re definir los mio propios....

lo raro de ese modelo Fer son la cuentas.... a mi no me cuadran.... 
haciendo simples multiplicaciones y sumas si ser todo un economista rápidamente me doy cuenta que algo no cuadra....

por ponerlo así y por eso nunca mencione en ese post que se lo roban.... he hice las cuentas como si el dinero llegara integro a su destino.... ya nada mas es cuestión de multiplicarlo por el numero de empresas como Telmex, TvAzca,Televisa, Walmart... etc, etc,Coca-Cola, Pepsico, y volviendolo a multiplicar por el numero de los países en los que recaudan esas donaciones lo volvemos a  multiplicar por el numero de años sin desastres mas lo que volvemos a donar con los impuestos, mas lo que se recauda al momento del desastre y sacamos un total aproximado....  empezamos a buscar las obras hechas con esos recursos... cercas de donde vives tu o ustedes hay alguna obra hecha con esos recursos, por acá no!....

¿termina uno preguntándose donde rayos esta todo ese dinero?   

sin meterse uno con lo que evaden de impuestos ese es otro rollo...  que en realida podría decirse en términos generales que no se roban esos impuestos si no que nosotros se los pagamos a parte de lo que pagamos en el valor agregado del producto.....

e insisto no es su dinero.... es dinero que les confiamos para un fin y no digo que tomen un centavo de su dinero que han logrado con su esfuerzo..... ni tampoco que se tome dinero de otros rubros dentro de los presupuesto de cada pais....

entonces porque hay insuficiencia....

llegara todo a su destino?....

si es asi entonces no tengo porque volver a dar un peso cuando ocurra un desastre y me siento tranquilo porque ya hice lo mio.... osea que con los impuestos de este mes ya pague por lo menos 5 o 10 botellas de esas...  el problema es llegaran o me volverán a pedir dinero y aun así llegaran?....

ahí esta el asunto.... en definir la mejor manera de como cree uno que hace menos daño a la sociedad....

si por ahi alguien me muestra un balance creíble de la aplicación de esos recursos y veo que en realidad son insuficientes ténganlo por seguro que en el próximo desastre haré mi donación puntual....

pd.. le echo una leida al tema que mecionas y lo comentamos....

saludos y abrazos....


----------



## fernandob (May 26, 2010)

hay difeentes aplicaciones al el dinero:

fijate vos que si tenes 2 hijos veras queel dinero se te va y no haces ninguna obra.
quiero decir que el mantener por ejemplo a un grupo de niños abandonados es un comedero de dinero.
pero te entiendo, por que la logica dice que una institucion o un pais NO DEBERIAN ser simplemente como unos padres, no es solo llegar justo a fin de mes, la idea es ORGANIZAR mecanismos para que dichas instituciones se autosostengan.
hace años , en otra epoca las cosas se hacian con otro nivel, es mas, a esos niños se les daba educacion y cuando se hacia la cadena ellos eran profesionales de primer nivel que luego ayudaban.
o organizar fuentes de trabajo , capacitacion (estudio) y pueblos para que los padres trabajen honradamente, asi mantienen ELLOS a sus hijos y a ellos mismos .

tambien cabe preguntarse por que es que siempre hay un monton de gente y niños necesitados , que es lo que pasa ??? 

luego, el por que el dinero , de a millones desaparece, puedo entenderlo, entender si una parte:
como te dije, una cosa son los bienes materiales y otra lo que se requiere para MANTENER a una poblacion *inerte .* si nos referimos a niños en situacion precaria lo puedo entender, ahora si nos referimos a ADULTOS, se me hace mas dificil, por que el gobierno deberia generar trabajos.

mira, el otro dia no recuerdo con quien estaba conversando, pero es asi todo el ser humano, siempre el ser humano cuando tenga la sarten por el mango se abusa.
¿ viste a la $%&% esa de la princesa de inglaterra pidiendo coimas con total desverguenza??? la ex- de el rey o de el principe .
ya recuerdo el tema:
era respecto de el tema de las parejas que son seres humanos, te la hare corta, cortisima:
si haces una ley que beneficia a las mujeres: LAS MUJERES SE ABUSARAN (algunas) .
si haces una ley que beneficia a los hombres : LOS HOMBRES SE ABUSARAN (algunos) .

somos asi, se puede corregir con mano dira y ediucacion mas que nada, pero somos asi, y como estan formadas las


----------

